# Perfect World... International Version COMING SOON! (furries!)



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 18, 2007)

Perfect World is an MMORPG created by a Chinese company called Beijing Perfect World Technology Inc., which has a resemblance of WoW... only better. =P (Note - the game has been released earlier than WoW, and even mid-setting PCs make the game look good).

Anyway, unlike most (Western) MMORPGs, the game is more focused in a  Chinese fantasy setting. There is also no racial discrimination within the game (lol). There are many races, but the one that will raise interest is the beastmen race (Yao Shou), featuring four skins - a wolf, a lion, a tiger, and a panda. You can customize the appearance of the character as well (which is one of the key factors in the game's uniqueness). Yes, even the build is customizable!

A funny note - while your character's clothing change with equipment, there is this Fashion mode where your character can have an alternate look even though the equipment is different (e.g. Wolfman can still look naked even though he is wearing a full set of armor).

Intenrational English version is coming soon this year. It's been out in China and a Chinese International version is also out. In the Philippines, there's the English Philippines version, which I am playing. XP

Some nice pics...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw1.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw2.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw3.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw4.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw5.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw6.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw7.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw8.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw9.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw10.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw11.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw12.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw13.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw14.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw15.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw16.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw17.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw18.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/wolfoxokamichan/pw19.jpg

And of course...


----------



## Demor (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmm annything known about payment or is it the same as most korean MMORPGs where you can play the game normally but have to pay to get certain special high-end items? just curios lookts very interesting though ^.^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 18, 2007)

Here in the Philippines the game is free save for the "special items" which can be bought by GOLD POINTS, which can be acquired by buying cards. I am sure the International version is free (it's already out, but only in Chinese) save the special items (which aren't much anyway - they're just fluff and stuff).


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 18, 2007)

wow, I kinda want to try this game. I've never played wow or everquest  so everything in it will be new too me, ohh well.

Do they have any release dates for the English version?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 19, 2007)

Is it anymore than a Glorified Grind-fest?


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 19, 2007)

XD So....this is the MMORPG my friends from the Philippines were talking about...


----------



## chronoteeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Ag, brief shot of wolfy ;_;.

If you choose this beast race, you better be able to change gender. I do not wanna have to look at big buff butt when I equip something else. :


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Is it anymore than a Glorified Grind-fest?



Nope. Other then it has furries and i'm sure a "Very robust crafting system" that all these second and third tier MMORPGS have.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 19, 2007)

You don't grind here since quests give EXP, so grinding isn't much of a necessary (which I actually love. I hate grinding).

Sadly, only male beastmen are full anthro. Female beastmen are those animu kemonomimi girls.


----------



## Demor (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah so I was right about the payment thingy well il give it a try once a english version gets released ^_^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 20, 2007)

Just a few more weeks.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jul 20, 2007)

This MMO interests me. I might try it if it's free in America. Wheeeee.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 21, 2007)

You can search Wikipedia about it.


----------



## psion (Jul 23, 2007)

This might be interesting, at least (as you say) it's not a free grindfest like MapleStory.


----------



## Mikelus (Jul 27, 2007)

panda you say? mmm now im interested. might check it out looks okay and sounds good


----------



## Starburst (Aug 3, 2007)

So, any news on the international ed?


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 7, 2007)

What are the system requirements for it? It looks fun..Too bad they don't have any Lizard types..


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 8, 2007)

Min is 800mhz, 64mb gfx card, 256mb ram


----------



## runner (Jul 20, 2008)

do you need to pay every month like on wow (like $15)


----------



## Fen (Jul 20, 2008)

runner said:


> do you need to pay every month like on wow (like $15)



As of now it's in open beta and entirely free.  
Not sold yet?  You can FLY (furry characters have to wait until about lvl 30, as do humans.  Elves get it right away).
The Engrish version can be downloaded from the homepage: http://www.perfectworld.com.my/

If anyone gets around to playing it, PM me.  Maybe I could help with some quests or suttin ^^.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 6, 2010)

I play this game and its alright but man it does take a while before you reach the high lvls and then those crazy ass Final Boss missions are a pain unless you got some high lvled friends to play with ya ^^


----------



## Delta (Mar 6, 2010)

I played the english beta of this game. It was fun, but like most of my MMO's I just lost interest.


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 6, 2010)

:3 the version thats english is pwi = perfect world international if u need help on it i'm one of teh high lvls


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Another failing 3D mmorpg with no real plot and no creativity.
They are all the same.
Same.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 6, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> :3 the version thats english is pwi = perfect world international if u need help on it i'm one of teh high lvls


 sure I guess I so, I also have two cousins that play the game fucking nonstop, they are around lvl 70 or so o_o


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You don't grind here since quests give EXP, so grinding isn't much of a necessary (which I actually love. I hate grinding).


Can you give us a few examples of what those quests require you to do?

Silkroad online,for example, also had enough quests to get you to a higher level if you did them, but those quests were typical "grind quests"
See This quest:

*Objectives*

Hunt 1000 Blood Devil Flower or Bload Death Flower

And no, they did not drop in stacks... Those quests were a poor excuse to get you grinding.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Can you give us a few examples of what those quests require you to do?
> 
> Silkroad online,for example, also had enough quests to get you to a higher level if you did them, but those quests were typical "grind quests"
> See This quest:
> ...



ive played the game up to level 20 and all ive seen was "kill X of monster Y", "kill monster X to get a set amount of item Y" and "collect X of item Y".
in my opinion the game starts ok but gets boring very quickly... and it takes a LONG time to get to the higher levels =/
in my opinion its a grinder with a few decent quests, nothing special and totally not worth playing it.
and later bosses require you to buy better items with real money. there is an item that heals you once your HP fall below a certain value, the game is basically impossible without those items >.>


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> ive played the game up to level 20 and all ive seen was "kill X of monster Y", "kill monster X to get a set amount of item Y" and "collect X of item Y".
> in my opinion the game starts ok but gets boring very quickly... and it takes a LONG time to get to the higher levels =/
> in my opinion its a grinder with a few decent quests, nothing special and totally not worth playing it.
> and later bosses require you to buy better items with real money. there is an item that heals you once your HP fall below a certain value, the game is basically impossible without those items >.>


^ This.
Is what I was afraid of.

there is NOT A SINGLE free mmorpg out there, that is not:
A: A grindfest,
b: Overloaded with overpowered or essential donation / bought items, or
c: a combination of the 2.

The companies that make those games have gotta make -some-  money out of it. And who would ever buy items that are inferior to the items you can find in-game?

Still, I'm gonna download it to see for myself, first 

Looking trough the Wiki, now... It seems Perfect world has a "Marriage" option, but:
_The couple must be composed of a male and a female character. _Pffff... (link) >.<


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> ^ This.
> Is what I was afraid of.
> 
> there is NOT A SINGLE free mmorpg out there, that is not:
> ...



its pretty ok up to level 20. thats when i got extremely bored =/

but its true, if you want to have decent items and an experience bonus so that the grinding isnt that bad you have to pay more per month than for a sunscription based game >.>
the worst game seems to be the new allods online... you have to pay 20 bucks for a bigger inventory and i think 3 bucks for a few hours of safe gameplay without open PvP... its a TOTAL rip-off!


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2015)

Christ, Habnabit dug up some cringeworthy shit. Furries will play anything as long as there's a wolf man in it. This game was fucking trash. lol


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Aug 24, 2015)

It was fun as a healer back when you could actually find a stranger to quest with... riiight up until lv50 and you need to buy sodding dragon orbs.


----------

